# Lightweight Tubes



## LOUISSSSS

I'm looking for some lightweight tubes that aren't too expensive, something around $5-8/each online.

they will go on my Mavic Open Pros + 700c X 23/25 tires

what would you guys recommend, please include a link 

what do you guys think of the 50g or 65g lightweight Continental Supersonic Tube? 700c X 18/25 PV 36mm (<~ what does this length signify? the length of the valve? but what does that matter?)


----------



## Guest

With Open Pro's the valve length isn't that big of a deal as the rims aren't that deep, but if you had a little deeper rim you might look for tubes with a valve length that allows you to use the tube without having to fool with installing a valve extender.


----------



## muscleendurance

michelin AIRCOMP (A1)


----------



## LOUISSSSS

so even if i get tubes with a 36mm stem, it won't be a problem with the open pros?


----------



## LOUISSSSS

muscleendurance said:


> michelin AIRCOMP (A1)


what makes those better than the continental lightweight tubes?


----------



## Guest

they'll be fine


----------



## LOUISSSSS

kytyree said:


> they'll be fine


sorry, are you referring to the 36mm PV tube i'm talking about on the OP's?

or are you talking about the Mich AirComp?


----------



## ewitz

Just remember that with lightweight latex tubes you will have to add air before every ride.


----------



## LOUISSSSS

ewitz said:


> Just remember that with lightweight latex tubes you will have to add air before every ride.


why is that?

i just ordered two of these: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0012VLD1Q/ref=oss_T15_product

700cx18-25 PV 36mm


----------



## ewitz

You don't need to worry about it with those. They are butyl tubes.

Latex tubes bleed air like crazy, you lose 30 - 40 psi overnight.


----------



## LOUISSSSS

http://www.amazon.com/Conti-700c-18...=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1262714852&sr=1-10
^^ Continental Supersonig 50g Tube

Same price as their regular "light" tube, but lighter @ 50g. Are these any better for NYC riding? are they that much more prone to flats? or am i crazy for not ordering them @ $8/each since they sell for $20/ea at jenson?


----------



## Camilo

I've had excellent luck with the Performance housebrand light weight tubes - as good as any other "name" brands I've used. FWIW, I think tubes are pretty much generic items, no gain in buying brand names. I also like light weight tubes because I don't think they're any more fragile than regular and are more compact (I carry 1 in my tiny saddle bag easily).


----------



## MerlinAma

I've had really good luck with Specialized Turbo lightweight tubes. They had a bad batch 3-4 years ago but recognized the problem and fixed it.

I've patched them and used them over and over. Actually those may not be lightweight any more.

These are what I carry on the road for flats.

I start with Michelin latex tubes.


----------



## tedgrant

LOUISSSSS said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Conti-700c-18...=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1262714852&sr=1-10
> ^^ Continental Supersonig 50g Tube
> 
> Same price as their regular "light" tube, but lighter @ 50g. Are these any better for NYC riding? are they that much more prone to flats? or am i crazy for not ordering them @ $8/each since they sell for $20/ea at jenson?



new york city riding?????? man you are crazy, they are about as thick as a condom , and last about as long as a condom does while having rough sex after 10 beers.

uphill time trial, sure, they are great.. "normal" riding, never


----------



## LOUISSSSS

tedgrant said:


> new york city riding?????? man you are crazy, they are about as thick as a condom , and last about as long as a condom does while having rough sex after 10 beers.
> 
> uphill time trial, sure, they are great.. "normal" riding, never


haha thanks for that. well i have 2 in my tubes right now with some Conti Ultra Race 700x23. 

i have 2 more spares. If i get flats too easily, what would you suggest as a replacement?


----------



## tedgrant

LOUISSSSS said:


> haha thanks for that. well i have 2 in my tubes right now with some Conti Ultra Race 700x23.
> 
> i have 2 more spares. If i get flats too easily, what would you suggest as a replacement?



I used to use the ultralite tubes in a misguided attempt to save weight, the performance regular tubes are generally fine, especially when they are 3 for 10 bucks.

the vredstein regular are nicer but 10 bucks each. my advice is wait for a sale then buy 10...


----------



## LOUISSSSS

tedgrant said:


> I used to use the ultralite tubes in a misguided attempt to save weight, the performance regular tubes are generally fine, especially when they are 3 for 10 bucks.
> 
> the vredstein regular are nicer but 10 bucks each. my advice is wait for a sale then buy 10...


 what's the weight on those vredestein tube? They're 6.99 at colorodo cyclist now


----------



## tihsepa

LOUISSSSS said:


> what's the weight on those vredestein tube? They're 6.99 at colorodo cyclist now


What difference does tube weight make? You are running a heavy rim/wheel and a tank of a tire. The tube is saving you nuthin. Just get a good tube and be done with it. I can see by your sig you arnt building a "weightweenie" bike anyway. 

As far as a tube being more "flat prone" I dont buy it. If debris makes it through the tire the tube wont stop it unless you are running a tube built to stop punctures. A normal tube, blah, its just there to hold air.


----------



## kiwisimon

A from Il said:


> What difference does tube weight make? You are running a heavy rim/wheel and a tank of a tire. The tube is saving you nuthin. Just get a good tube and be done with it. I can see by your sig you arnt building a "weightweenie" bike anyway.


lipstick on a pig?


----------



## tedgrant

LOUISSSSS said:


> what's the weight on those vredestein tube? They're 6.99 at colorodo cyclist now



about the same as any other normal thickness tube. they are definately better quality than performance, the only caveat is the have no threads on the stem, meaning one of my pumps has a hard time getting a grip on the stem above 80 psi, my park tool floor pump is fine.

the benefit of the lightweight tubes is out weighed by the hassle of changing them on the side of the road in the rain


----------



## LOUISSSSS

A from Il said:


> What difference does tube weight make? You are running a heavy rim/wheel and a tank of a tire. The tube is saving you nuthin. Just get a good tube and be done with it. I can see by your sig you arnt building a "weightweenie" bike anyway.
> 
> As far as a tube being more "flat prone" I dont buy it. If debris makes it through the tire the tube wont stop it unless you are running a tube built to stop punctures. A normal tube, blah, its just there to hold air.


tank of a tire @ 220g? if 220g is a tank, whats a good training/commuting tire thats "light" compared to that heavy POS. I am going for the lightest i can get that i want to throw into the bike. If i wanted to spend more and get a lighter bike, i would've. Instead i have car stuff/computer stuff/life that i want to spend my other money on... so i guess in a way, i am looking to build as light of a bike as i can afford. 



kiwisimon said:


> lipstick on a pig?


What r u trying to say?


----------



## Zachariah

ANY tube lighter than 50g will POP the moment a sharp rock comes into contact with the tire. I had it happen way too many times...with the road rash to PROVE it.

Specialized Turbo at 70g is at the threshold of reliability and ride friendliness.


----------



## LOUISSSSS

been riding continental light tubes (76g) + Continental Ultra Race tires (220g) on my Mavic OP's in NYC extra urban environment for the last 4 months with very good luck. i hit potholes/manholes/rocks/glass/crap on a secondly basis. Haven't gotten a flat yet =]


----------



## ph0enix

LOUISSSSS said:


> been riding continental light tubes (76g) + Continental Ultra Race tires (220g) on my Mavic OP's in NYC extra urban environment for the last 4 months with very good luck. i hit potholes/manholes/rocks/glass/crap on a secondly basis. Haven't gotten a flat yet =]


And what have the light tubes done for you exactly? Tubes are the last thing I would look at replacing to save weight.


----------



## LOUISSSSS

ph0enix said:


> And what have the light tubes done for you exactly? Tubes are the last thing I would look at replacing to save weight.


a $7 Continental light tube saved me 20g. Thats HUGE when you're looking it at g/$.


----------



## Todd_Fuller

I've used a number of lightweight tubes over the years. Not many are in the 50g range though. I like the Bontrager Race X Lite tubes, but they aren't cheap and are hard to come by. The tube has really good thickness uniformity. For a cheap option, check out the Lunar Lites from Performance Bike. 

Someone mentioned that light tubes POP... I've never had that happen to me, not that it doesn't ever happen. My experience is they lose air gradually. They are, however, way more prone to pinch flatting it you don't keep the tube/tire talc'd up good. 

For the guy asking about why run light tubes... this *is* the Weight Weenie forum after all. It's not much different than using a lightweight stem IMHO. 

I used to get a lot of flats with my light weight tubes and eventually discovered that my rim tape wasn't on just right and the nipple holes would eventually cut the tube. This probably wouldn't happen with a normal tube.


----------



## skyliner1004

anyone here riding on Continental Supersonic tubes that are spec'ed at 50g? 

Tubes are the best bang/buck way of dropping weight and since i need some anyway (down to 1 spare) i may pick up 2 for $23 on my next order.

Anyone have any complaints or anything to say about these tubes?


----------



## pacificaslim

The Vittoria Ultralight tubes have been great for me and I even use the same "18-23" tubes in 23mm, 28mm and even my 32mm cyclocross tires. They aren't crazy light though: something like 80 to 90 grams.


----------



## config

I'm using Vittoria EVOs 55g that I've bought on eBay for about $8 each.


----------



## skyliner1004

pacificaslim said:


> The Vittoria Ultralight tubes have been great for me and I even use the same "18-23" tubes in 23mm, 28mm and even my 32mm cyclocross tires. They aren't crazy light though: something like 80 to 90 grams.


thats ultralight? 80-90g? continental's race tubes are 76g..... and thats what i'm running right now.


----------



## pacificaslim

The model name for that tube is "ultralight," but you are right that they aren't ultralight compared to some others.


----------



## Ghost234

I've been using Michellin's Latex tubes and loving them. They are 65grams, but the latex seems to soak up bumps better than the standard tubes. Also, Latex apparently allows you to add an additional 5-8 watts (both wheels) through lower rolling resistance (this is what michellin claims, I don't notice much difference outside of weight).


----------



## RRRoubaix

How much do you find the latex tubes to leak overnight?
Or, worse, after a coupla days? 
(Hey, it happens... :lol: )


----------



## Ghost234

RRRoubaix said:


> How much do you find the latex tubes to leak overnight?
> Or, worse, after a coupla days?
> (Hey, it happens... :lol: )



They lose 15PSI or so every 24hours. But its not like its a difficult operation to put air into your wheels.


----------



## froze

ewitz said:


> Just remember that with lightweight latex tubes you will have to add air before every ride.


This statement is true but the hinting that this is a problem is not true. Sure latex bleeds off about 15 to 20 pounds of air in 24 hours...BUT ultralight butyl tubes bleed off about 5 to10!! So either way your going to attach a pump every time you ride. Even medium weight butyl tubes will bleed off about 3 pounds, so if you a fanatic about PSI then your still hooking up your pump. So I use latex because at 100psi they feel like butyl tubes at 75psi, in other words their more subtle on the road. As far as all the other pluses you hear about latex like they handle better, they roll faster, they prevent flats better I think is an illusion, I think people make things out to be better then what they really are. I was hard press to tell the difference in the factors I mentioned, but the one thing that did stand out was the comfort.


----------



## zach.scofield

Im fine with the stock 90g. tubes that came with my bike. My spares are Kenda and weigh in at 100gr.


----------



## skyliner1004

zach.scofield said:


> Im fine with the stock 90g. tubes that came with my bike. My spares are Kenda and weigh in at 100gr.


then what are you doing in this thread? wasting your time?

tubes are the absolute best bang/buck for those looking to drop weight on their bike. A family member just ordered 2x Conti Supersonic 700c tubes and they weigh in at 50g. Dont expect to get any flats with the gp4000s's great flat protection


----------



## froze

skyliner1004 said:


> then what are you doing in this thread? wasting your time?
> 
> tubes are the absolute best bang/buck for those looking to drop weight on their bike. A family member just ordered 2x Conti Supersonic 700c tubes and they weigh in at 50g. Dont expect to get any flats with the gp4000s's great flat protection


Don't expect to get any flats with the GP4000's? Are you a Conti marketing rep? Because only a marketing rep would say something as stupid as that. I can tell you from first hand experience that the 4000's flat, not once, but several times. The Cont's were far worst in flat protection then the Kenda Konstrictors and the Kendas cost less and weigh close to the same. I hate all you Cont' lovers who think their Conti tires were made by God!

By the way, a 50grm tube will not flat any more then a 90grm tube. The difference with a 50grm tube vs the 90grm, besides the obvious weight, is that with the 50grm tube you will have to put air in everyday, whereas with the 90grm you could skip a day.


----------



## skyliner1004

froze said:


> cry


why is the gp4000s the most recommended and most widely used tire on the market? and why the hell have nobody ever heard of your kenda construction tires? yes, conti tires are great compared to their competition. And yes, statistically i've never gotten a flat on my 6x continental tires that i'm running between my 3 bikes with diff purposes. Mountain Kings on my MTB, Conti Ultra race on my commuter, and GP4000S on my training bike. I have over 2000 miles between the two riding in NYC's glass and pothole filled roads and NYCmid- atlantic off road mtb trails. so far so good, i guess you need to work on your riding to avoid getting flats.


----------



## froze

skyliner1004 said:


> why is the gp4000s the most recommended and most widely used tire on the market? and why the hell have nobody ever heard of your kenda construction tires? yes, conti tires are great compared to their competition. And yes, statistically i've never gotten a flat on my 6x continental tires that i'm running between my 3 bikes with diff purposes. Mountain Kings on my MTB, Conti Ultra race on my commuter, and GP4000S on my training bike. I have over 2000 miles between the two riding in NYC's glass and pothole filled roads and NYCmid- atlantic off road mtb trails. so far so good, i guess you need to work on your riding to avoid getting flats.


work on my riding? you obstinate cycling snobby little brat! i've been riding longer then you've been alive, and i was a cat 3 racer for 5 years...sorry i didn't make it further but family and work does things like that. funny, i don't get near as many flats with other tires regardless if kenda's or not, as i did with overpriced conti's. so you shouldn't be judging someone else's riding skills without knowing the person.

i still think you're a conti rep.


----------



## skyliner1004

froze said:


> work on my riding? you obstinate cycling snobby little brat! i've been riding longer then you've been alive, and i was a cat 3 racer for 5 years...sorry i didn't make it further but family and work does things like that. funny, i don't get near as many flats with other tires regardless if kenda's or not, as i did with overpriced conti's. so you shouldn't be judging someone else's riding skills without knowing the person.
> 
> i still think you're a conti rep.


LOL i'm good at this lets see if i can do it again.

i am a conti rep and you still suck at riding. the gp4000 is the best selling tire on the market, as i said. It is the best all around tire and excels in everything ranging from grip, to road feel, to flat protection, to weight. Why the **** does nobody recommend kenda tires? cuz people like you use them - people that can't afford the "overpriced" gp4000. Its what people are willing to pay for them because they're that good. 

i'm happy that you're a fast rider and that you have a family. why dont you go take care of them and stop getting flats, risking a blow out, and not being able to take care of ur fam?

oh, and stop crying. Continental tires and tubes are amazing.


----------



## froze

skyliner1004 said:


> i am a conti rep
> i'm happy that you're a fast rider and that you have a family. why dont you go take care of them and stop getting flats, risking a blow out, and not being able to take care of ur fam?
> .


i do take care of my family by not buying Cont'i junky overpriced, fast wearing, flat prone tires, and by buying other brands that that do twice as much for less. so i'm protecting my family two ways: safety and financially.

i buy mich latex tubes; conti tubes are pretty good tubes though, i'll hand you that one.

i could tell your a marketing rep for conti, so you should change to different tire manufacture that makes a decent tire and save your reputation. but you'll probably stay with them because they pay you more then others, thats one of the reasons they cost more.


----------



## skyliner1004

froze said:


> cry.


go ride your shitty kendas


----------



## froze

skyliner1004 said:


> go ride your shitty kendas


wow, you really are an obstinate cycling snobby little brat. 

i have over 2000 miles on one set of my "shitty" kendas and so far no flats, which by this time with the gp4000's i had 6 flats, but like you said i didn't know how to ride till i got on the kendas then i learned.

and with a marketing rep like you representing conti i will no longer buy any products made by conti ever again. thanks for showing us what kind of people conti hires to represent them.


----------



## skyliner1004

froze said:


> wow, you really are an obstinate cycling snobby little brat.
> 
> i have over 2000 miles on one set of my "shitty" kendas and so far no flats, which by this time with the gp4000's i had 6 flats, but like you said i didn't know how to ride till i got on the kendas then i learned.
> 
> and with a marketing rep like you representing conti i will no longer buy any products made by conti ever again. thanks for showing us what kind of people conti hires to represent them.


go ride your shitty kendas, welcome to the internet. 

i have over 6000 miles on my Gp4000 and no flats. When i rode kendas i got flats everyday and the tire was cut on the side by week 2.


----------



## froze

skyliner1004 said:


> go ride your shitty kendas, welcome to the internet.
> 
> i have over 6000 miles on my Gp4000 and no flats. When i rode kendas i got flats everyday and the tire was cut on the side by week 2.


now you resort to lying, how do i know your lying? first off it's the first time you mentioned kendas when you didn't even really know who they were; second, next to specialized armadillos there are very few manufactures that extend their flat protection to the sidewall and kendas are one of them and conti is not, all one has to do is compare the sidewall of a conti road tire to that of a kenda and one will immediately tell who has the toughest sidewall and it isn't the conti; third i've sliced more conti's sidewalls then any other tire; forth, you said I can't ride a bike because of all my flats yet you just admitted to slicing up kendas and getting flats therefore one can assume based on your reasoning that you don't know how to ride a bike either. so your busted on 3 lies, some conti rep you are; I wish I knew your name I would send this whole tread to your company maybe they might fire your ashe because I know I would never hire you in my business.

This is the last post I'm going to waste my time on with you because your now an obstinate cycling snobby little lying brat.


----------



## skyliner1004

froze said:


> now you resort to lying, how do i know your lying? first off it's the first time you mentioned kendas when you didn't even really know who they were; second, next to specialized armadillos there are very few manufactures that extend their flat protection to the sidewall and kendas are one of them and conti is not, all one has to do is compare the sidewall of a conti road tire to that of a kenda and one will immediately tell who has the toughest sidewall and it isn't the conti; third i've sliced more conti's sidewalls then any other tire; forth, you said I can't ride a bike because of all my flats yet you just admitted to slicing up kendas and getting flats therefore one can assume based on your reasoning that you don't know how to ride a bike either. so your busted on 3 lies, some conti rep you are; I wish I knew your name I would send this whole tread to your company maybe they might fire your ashe because I know I would never hire you in my business.
> 
> This is the last post I'm going to waste my time on with you because your now an obstinate cycling snobby little lying brat.


haha the internet > you

yes, i know what kendas are. i rode the same ones as you and they SUCK. My GP4000S tires are 8x better. i ride them with condom thin 50g Continental supersonic tubes and have yet to get a flat in 10k miles on the same setup. i haven't even needed to take the tire off in 2 years. not only that my gp4000 has better grip and better road feel than ur hard, heavy, kendas.

yes, report me to continental. see if they care. my name is Jason Perez. 

once again, the internet > you. +conti supersonic tubes are the lightweight tubes to get and are the best place to drop weight on the bike + conti GP4000S is the best all around tire on the market.


----------



## PlatyPius

Sparky doesn't work for Continental.

Sparky barely knows how to ride a bike. Don't get so worked up over the ravings of a madman.


----------



## been200mph

I think the two of them need to get a room....


----------



## froze

been200mph said:


> I think the two of them need to get a room....


 Oh can we? I'm from San Fransissy, maybe he can join me there and we can ride on my rainbow painted tandem!


----------



## skyliner1004

me and the riding buddy just ordered the conti supersonic tubes. on my home scale with long valves they weigh in at 54-56g.


----------



## froze

Those Conti Supersonic tubes are the probably the best ultralight butyl tube on the market, or at least tied with Vittoria Evo55 tubes. I use the Mich Aircomp latex tube and they weigh in at about 65 grams with short valves when I weighed them. 

I like the feel of latex better the butyl, the latex at 100psi feels like your riding at 75psi with butyl, their just more comfortable on the road. 

Latex loses about 25psi in 24 hours which means you have to pump them up everyday. That's the biggest complaint I hear other roadies yak about, what they don't realize is that if your using ultralight butyl like the Supersonics they lose about 15psi a day anyways which means you still have to pump them up every ride, I know because I use to use them. My flats have been less too with latex overall, but that could be a variety of other factors coming into play. I handle flats with latex the same as I do with butyl and use glueless patches with great success; I used glueless patches for at least 15 years and never had a patch fail.

Some roadies that do use latex claim their faster, while some thought they were slower, but no one can really prove that while riding a bike on the road.

Some don't like latex because their too expensive at usually around $13 a tube, (I look for sales and usually find them for $10), yet those same complainers think nothing of paying $20 for a Conti Supersonic tube. Most ultralight (sub 65grm) butyl tubes cost more then $10 anyways.

All I know that I can tell without even conjuring up a make believe answer is that they are more comfortable and that's why I buy them.


----------



## AM999

froze said:


> Some roadies that do use latex claim their faster, while some thought they were slower, but no one can really prove that while riding a bike on the road.


Latex tubes roll better than the lightest butyl tubes ~ 5 watts reduction in rolling resistance on the road based on my roller testing and a friends road testing. The Panaracer GreenLite Polyurethane tubes roll almost as well but hold air much better than latex. Very expensive though and the only way to patch is using glueless. Very light as well at ~ 50 grams.


----------



## froze

AM999 said:


> Latex tubes roll better than the lightest butyl tubes ~ 5 watts reduction in rolling resistance on the road based on my roller testing and a friends road testing. The Panaracer GreenLite Polyurethane tubes roll almost as well but hold air much better than latex. Very expensive though and the only way to patch is using glueless. Very light as well at ~ 50 grams.


5 watt reduction? that much? Did you test both the butyl tube and the latex in the exact same tire and rim and bike?

According to JensonUSA the Panaracer poly tube weighs 90grm? Does the tube box say something different?


----------



## AM999

froze said:


> 5 watt reduction? that much? Did you test both the butyl tube and the latex in the exact same tire and rim and bike?
> 
> According to JensonUSA the Panaracer poly tube weighs 90grm? Does the tube box say something different?


Identical equipment and conditions. Roller data is on Bike Tech Review. Some real road data is on Slow Twitch - Tech section.

The 26 weighs ~ 100 grams but the 700c weighs ~ 50 grams.

http://www.panaracer.com/tubes.php


----------



## froze

AM999 said:


> Identical equipment and conditions. Roller data is on Bike Tech Review. Some real road data is on Slow Twitch - Tech section.
> 
> The 26 weighs ~ 100 grams but the 700c weighs ~ 50 grams.
> 
> http://www.panaracer.com/tubes.php


I've never tried that tube, but it would seem like a good tube, problem is justifying paying $20 plus for tube. What dividend or dividends does it give you over a regular ultralight (sub 65grm) tube or a latex tube that make it worth while have $40 worth of tubes on a bike? From what I've read the Poly showed no advantages to make it worth the extra $20.


----------



## AM999

froze said:


> I've never tried that tube, but it would seem like a good tube, problem is justifying paying $20 plus for tube. What dividend or dividends does it give you over a regular ultralight (sub 65grm) tube or a latex tube that make it worth while have $40 worth of tubes on a bike? From what I've read the Poly showed no advantages to make it worth the extra $20.


The only advantage it has over latex tubes which roll slightly better is that the GreenLite tubes hold air much better. Might be an advantage for a triathlete who doesn't want to bother with pumping tires up the morning of the race on a bike stored in the transition area the night before or double century riders who may be out on the road for ~ 18 hours.


----------



## Jose Roubaix

I did a little research after reading this thread. A week later I purchased Specialized Turbo Light tubes to try out. They cost $12 each, weigh 66 grams, and have a 48mm long valve. I took my bike out for a ride this morning and did feel a noticeable difference in acceleration. For $24 i will prolong buying and maybe even eliminate the itch to get deep dish rims.


----------



## skyliner1004

Jose Roubaix said:


> I did a little research after reading this thread. A week later I purchased Specialized Turbo Light tubes to try out. They cost $12 each, weigh 66 grams, and have a 48mm long valve. I took my bike out for a ride this morning and did feel a noticeable difference in acceleration. For $24 i will prolong buying and maybe even eliminate the itch to get deep dish rims.


how much weight did u just drop? 80g? there is no way you can feel a drop of 80g... 

maybe on a bigger upgrade..


----------



## froze

skyliner1004 said:


> how much weight did u just drop? 80g? there is no way you can feel a drop of 80g...
> 
> maybe on a bigger upgrade..


Yeah, that was my thought, the poster couldn't have felt that unless he went from heavy Walmart thorn resistant tubes. A poser.


----------



## Jose Roubaix

What is this first grade? What, are we calling each other names now? You have your opinion and I have mine and yes I just dropped 80 grams. That's 40 grams lost at the end of each wheel reducing significant rolling resistance! I usually don't post anything because of people like you. Let me give my opinion and I'll let you give yours. There is no need for disrespect.


----------



## froze

poser, poser, poser :17:


----------



## Coolhand

*Moderators Note*



froze said:


> poser, poser, poser :17:


Enough.


----------

